
Ask HN: A modern book how to build a scalable web application? - tjadowski
Hi,<p>I have a close friend who started to learn programming. He want to be a backend web developer. It’s a great book about building scalable websites https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Building-Scalable-Web-Sites-Applications&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0596102356 but it was written in 2005 and now we have clouds and containers.<p>So, a question is. Is there a modern version of this book or on this topic? Could you recommend any title?<p>Thanks a lot for any tips ;-)<p>Tom
======
zachguo
Designing Data-Intensive Applications
[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
Lordarminius
Came to recommend the same book. However,if your friend is a newbie to
programming I doubt he will gain anything from reading such an advanced book.

~~~
tjadowski
Thanks a lot, you are right, probably it's above his level now :). But when he
will be more advanced this book covers his needs I think.

